# Lever Paradox



## vascon2196 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just finished the Lever Paradox from the November/December issue of Home Shop Machinist magazine...very cool.

This was the first time I fussed with polishing. I have a lot of practice ahead of me!








Chris


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 6, 2012)

That's neat, Chris.
Gail in NM


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Chris. That is a great bit of craftmanship. Well done.


----------



## maverick (Jan 6, 2012)

Good job on the polishing, nice sharp looking edges and flat sufaces. The practice is paying off.

 Regards,
 Mike


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 6, 2012)

A job to be proud of Chris, congratulations

Jim


----------



## larry1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Great work, polish work looks great, too.  larry


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 7, 2012)

:bow:

Thanks....but you guys are the master's!


----------



## chucketn (Jan 7, 2012)

What is? What does it do? Inquiring minds want to know and don't have the magazine...

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 7, 2012)

The paradox is that even though one weight is out further from the center the scale is balanced. This is more a play on those who are unfamiliar with mechanics than an optical illusion like some. The distance of the cantilevered has nothing to do with balancing in this case because the force is transferred at the pivots of the levers. To further complicate things one weight looks like aluminum while the other looks like brass and you assume there is a weight difference, they actually have the same mass. I've not seen the article, but that's what I'm seeing in the photo.

It looks great!

Greg


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 8, 2012)

Like many things, it is obvious when it is explained. It will be balanced provided the masses are the same. 

There will, of course, be an overturning torque on the pillar so if the (equal) masses exceed the limit, it will topple. :

Jim


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 8, 2012)

chucketn  said:
			
		

> What is? What does it do? Inquiring minds want to know and don't have the magazine...
> 
> Chuck in E. TN



Thanks again everyone....reading straight out of the article:

Lever Paradox = Two levers or scale beams, one above the other, accurately balanced and pivoted at their ends to two T-arms as shown in the cut, may have equal weights hung at various distances on the arms, and they will be balanced on the center line and at any angle above or below the center line.

Essentially the mechanism has two pivot points...most people see this as a "see-saw" and excpect it to tip when the weights are adjusted. I thought it looked cool, and I needed more practice!

Chris


----------

